# vine plants for the girls



## ronnd (Dec 17, 2010)

I am looking for some kind of vine to plant on the fence rows for the girls any thoughts?


----------



## tben (Dec 28, 2008)

I was just admiring a Climbing Hydrangea today with honey bees on it.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

In the past people have recommended the porcelain plant. It has colorful berries.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm in Springfield, and they don't work the vining honeysuckle, trumpetvine, trumpet creeper, or grapes. They are suppose to work the Sweet Autumn Clematis but I have yet to verify this with my own eyes. I'll keep you posted in the fall. Otherwise, I'm on the lookout as well. I've read they work the honey vine which is a vining variety of butterfly weed. But then again, they don't like any varieties of the butterfly weeds I've planted here so they may not like the vining variety either. I'm still on the lookout and if I find any new info, I'll let you know.

Later, John


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Those small, long, deep blooms on a lot of the vines are the reason the bees don't work them. They can't get to the nectar. If they could work honeysuckle, a lot of us would be in great shape. I like to pull a honeysuckle bloom and suck the nectar out of it myself! Great taste and smell.


----------



## papamoose (Apr 7, 2010)

Blackberries, you can get both with and without thorns, and something worth their effort to eat afterward. You might say a double reward, honey and blackberries.


----------



## ronnd (Dec 17, 2010)

Is it the Sweet Autumn Clematis or virgin bower which is often confused with.


----------



## BeeTex (May 13, 2009)

Bees love coral vine, but I've read it makes dark honey.


----------

